# Off to Prague to pick up THC/terpene lab results



## Rockster (May 29, 2011)

Hi all,

 as per the title, I'm about to jump on a plane to Prague where I'm having my Cheese#1 tested alongside the 1989 UK Exodus Cheese clone in a laboratory using gas liquid chromatography.

 This will produce a side by side comparison graph which will show 4 main thc spikes (as that is what the machine is currently calibrated for) along with the terpenoid profiles.

 I'll keep you posted and will put up a Prague thread on my return.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (May 29, 2011)

Looking forward to this one...


----------



## Gone2pot! (May 29, 2011)

Have a safe, fun, productive trip!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2011)

:ciao:

Congrats *Rockster*:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 30, 2011)

That's some cool shizzle right there.. Lookin forward to it.


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2011)

I can't wait to see the results my friend. Have a safe trip and have some fun as well. I also am curious how much this costs...because SM is right. That is the fa shizzle.


----------



## mojavemama (May 30, 2011)

Have a blast, babe, and I'll catch up with you in chat when you get back!


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2011)

Pretty exciting stuff. Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## leafminer (May 31, 2011)

Way cool!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 1, 2011)

Prague is so beautiful....   Have a great time Rockster...  Keep us posted on the results...


----------



## Rockster (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi guys,

 well I flew back in a few hours ago and have much to tell but am totally knackered but suffice to say I got the samples into the lab and will put up a thread about it in a day or two.  

  And Prague rocks. :hubba:


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 2, 2011)

welcome back rockster!! bust out the pics pls. doobies & story telling, woop woop!!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 2, 2011)

Come on Rockster its nearly 12 hours later get ya lazy *** outa bed and tell us the results.
Lol
T4


----------



## tcbud (Jun 2, 2011)

I hope I dont miss this, I subscribed.

I hope you report here.....


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 3, 2011)

And the results are...............................................................


----------



## Rockster (Jun 3, 2011)

There ya go and the GLC labs results are in a queue for lab time but we should have the results within 2 weeks.

 Last pics are of a medi collective growroom that I'll probably be working with in future.


----------



## Rockster (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Rockster (Jun 3, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Come on Rockster its nearly 12 hours later get ya lazy *** outa bed and tell us the results.
> Lol
> T4



 there ya go blood, this pic is just for you, the view from Letna park and _yes_ I did just about manage to not follow her home. :hubba:


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 3, 2011)

Gotta love those Chec pics!  I am partial to red...


----------



## suburban (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey, aren't you supposed to use sugar CUBES? 

Can't wait to see the test results...


----------



## kaotik (Jun 4, 2011)

looks like a ..dobre trip  
look forward to the results m8


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 4, 2011)

That is some transparent red ... 

How is the MJ status in Checz Republic ? It isn't legal or is ?


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol and she drinks pints too my kinda woman Rockster and i would have been termed a stalker in that situation.
Joking folks.
Nice pics btw look forward to the results.
T4


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 4, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> i would have been termed a stalker in that situation.



Maybe not a stalker but some kind words and a shared spliff for sure :hubba:


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 4, 2011)

The architecture is crazy in Europe!  I wish the US had a lil bit of that.


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 4, 2011)

Great photos, R-Man! I can see you living in Prague. Thinking seriously about moving there yet? And why didn't you introduce yourself to the gal in the red dress, and at least give her a Kaliman card with a blunt attached? I think you Brits need some lessons in how to get laid from us not-so-mannerly Americans. *G*


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol hey mojavemama I DONT NEED NO LESSONS CHECK THIS OUT......

i just wait outside a nightclub and when i see a woman i fancy i just ask her over and say 'GET IN THE VAN IVE GOT A KNIFE'!!

Its never failed me yet.
Joking of course.
T4


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey rockstar.  I just wanted to tell ya how happy I am for ya.:yay: :clap: :dancing:


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 21, 2011)

Rockster - did you get the results yet?


----------



## Rockster (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm really loving your enthusiasm and positivity guys about getting these laboratory results in and I'm foaming _at the gash_ with anticipation myself
but I'm reliably told I'm in a lab time queue and results should be forthcoming shortly.

 I've learnt _so much_ just by going to Prague and talking to chemists doing specific extractions and recombining them for the purpose of addressing certain medical conditions.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 23, 2011)

'foaming at the gash'
Thats Just Soooooooooooooo Wrong Rockster.
PMSL
T4


----------



## valleyboy (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds awesome.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 24, 2011)

Are we ever going to get the results Rockster?


----------



## jc2010 (Jul 12, 2011)

hey rockster how are the results coming?


----------



## Locked (Jul 12, 2011)

jc2010 said:
			
		

> hey rockster how are the results coming?






			
				maineharvest said:
			
		

> Are we ever going to get the results Rockster?



I will give him a shout over at Cannetics and see if he has an update.....


----------



## Rockster (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes ya did give me a shout Hamster mate and I can only say please be patient folks because as I've said, these tests have been slipped in with official work and the results can only be accessed by one person and only at a certain time and the opportunity has not yet arisen to collect the results _but I'm hoping_ it will be in about a week and don't worry I'll keep ya posted.

And if you think _you_ are impatient for the results, well, just think how much _I want_  to get my grubby paws on them? 


Ps: I titled this thread 'going to pick up results' but in fact I went to deliver the sample as I didn't want to state online I'd be carrying the samples through customs but now that they got through am not worried about stating that fact.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 30, 2011)

Just wondering....results yet?


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 31, 2011)

Jeff at Cannchemistry takes 1 day to give results.


----------



## Rockster (Aug 31, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Jeff at Cannchemistry takes 1 day to give results.



 Well lucky ole Jeff then eh? I can only work with what I've got, which is someone slipping my samples into the queue for analysis when they can.

 I just can't hassle these people even though it's been _months,_ and must admit I'm feeling very frustrated it's taking such a long time and a little voice in my head has started to nag me saying 'well maybe somebody has messed up and 
is shy about fessing up?' but I just don't know, I'll give it a while longer and then enquire once again.

 And if it has been a cock up, I've already sourced a lab in Holland that a fellow breeder has access to so we'll get there one way or another.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.  Was just wondering and thought i would ask.

I feel for you if they messed your test up.


----------



## mojavemama (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Rocksterman! What a bummer you've had to wait so long with no results. Hope you get some results soon. Must be maddening for you.

And I'm busting a gut here--I think "Cock Up" must mean something different in Brit-speak than it does in Ameri-speak. When one has a 'cock up' it's not a bad thing here. <grin!>

Hey TCB! Good to see you, gal. Let's catch up on chat soon. I miss you! I miss chatting with you, too, Rockster, but you're impossible to catch online with the time difference. And the last time you left your 'online' status on, I IM'd you and you were ahem....'in flagrante delicto'....with some sweet young thing and forgot to change your status to "away." Too bad they don't have a status that says, "Getting Laid. Come back later." Hahh! 

Your #1 Exodus Cheese is real giggle smoke. And it's also a great 'sex weed.' 
Very playful and fun. Maybe even more fun than Super Critical Haze. Not working quite as well on pain control as the butt-kicking punch of an indica, but there are times you don't want to sleep or be totally numb. Just because I live with pain doesn't mean I want to live without sex. Nice to have such a terrific sativa to allow me to reduce the pain enough to enjoy sex again! 

For your sake, I hope the tests come out as you hope they will. For my sake, I hope you just keep cranking out more sex weed seeds. Mmmmm!


----------



## Rockster (Aug 31, 2011)

Funnily enough, I've had several reports about it raising libido, me included!

 It really does touch me in my naughty sativa place!  

 A mention of that will go into a Treating Yourself mag smoke report on Cheese#1 hopefully coming out soon.

 I'm not worried about the Prague tests as I feel very confident they will show what I claim but hey, we'll just hafta wait for the results?  

 Bi hugs across the interwebs for my friend mohavemama :heart:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 1, 2011)

Get a room you two
Lol
Yes all weed does that for me tbh.
Btw is that your puddy cat Rockster looks famililar.
T4


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 1, 2012)

Percent?


----------

